# PubMed- (irritable bowel syndrome) OR IBS; +14 new citations



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

14 new pubmed citations were retrieved for your search.
Click on the search hyperlink below to display the complete search results:

*(irritable bowel syndrome) OR IBS*

These pubmed results were generated on 2014/09/10

PubMed, a service of the National Library of Medicine, includes over 15 million 
citations for biomedical articles back to the 1950's.
These citations are from MEDLINE and additional life science journals. 
PubMed includes links to many sites providing full text articles and other related resources.

View the full article


----------

